# An excellent Wood Identification Site.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I did a search this morning, & found this wood identification site.

*Exotic Olive wood.*








*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Here's a good one for tree identification in the winter.

I'd like to share this with all of you.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great site, but takes forever to load the first page.

He's been collecting that information for a long time.


----------



## Zipsss (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a few mystery woods of my own.This a great site. Thank you.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the link… Again. You have quite a few that you have contributed Thank you.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

That is a great help for us Dick, thanks a bunch! It was a lot of work for him that's for sure.


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

cool find Dick! thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh wow.. First page is the ONLY page.. No wonder it takes so long to load..

Good resource none the less.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Another site is: www.woodworking.org/WC/woodsampler.html


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Dick, got 'er bookmarked.


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Dick. I had a piece the other day that I couldn't identify, and I mentioned to my husband that there had to be something out there on the Web. But then I forgot about it. This is perfect.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Excellent site - thanks for posting


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Dick!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of species! Thanks!


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anyone visited a good site that also includes what the tree looks like when alive. I am especailly interested in the bark. I would like to start milling my own wood, but first need to know how to identify fallen trees or abandoned logs.

Any help?


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am thinking the same thing John ,need to know what they look like before they are sawn.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I googled, & this one is pretty good.#

There are many others, I just Googled, Tree ID by bark.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's been my favourite for some time thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks. The VT site is a good one. It shows the fruits, seeds, leaves and bark. This makes it easier to know which neighbors to stalk during a good wind storm.


----------



## EricRFP (Dec 5, 2009)

www.hobbithouseinc.com is a great site that I have been using for a long time. It's one of the best wood ID/wood photo sites. It's very hard to ID many woods by photos alone but this site can help a lot. The site owner is very serious about good, clean, color accurate photos.

If the site is taking more than 2 seconds to load, get a faster Internet connection. I know everyone can't get real high speed internet but if you can it will save you time and time is money. I'm very lucky to have super fast cable Internet access in my area. If you have Internet acess through a phone modem, ISDN or DSL, check the download/upload numbers and consider upgrading. Not all so called"high-speed" is really high-speed. The Comcast Cable Internet(higher speed option) in the Sacramento are is great.

Eric.


----------

